# Introducing The Beast Heater



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 20, 2016)

This is the time of the year when many complain about not being able to turn in their unheated shops.  

I've turned the last couple years with no heat but in very short bursts. 20-30 mins here and there. 

My shop is the size of a 2 car garage with no ceiling and no insulation.  Block walls 10' high and then going another 6 plus feet to the peak.  Tough to heat right?   Yup.  

Enter the beast.  Guy down the road calls me and asks I I have any heat yet.  He's getting rid of an old wood/coal stove for free.  Used to heat a whole house and is old an massive and ugly. 

Well it's like 25 degrees outside. The shop isn't exactly toasty toasty but I can work reasonably comfortably in s sweatshirt for hours on end if I so choose.  .  

Still no insulation and no ceiling.


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice, Dan!  That should  help with the cold weather heading your way.  A heated workshop is always nice.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 20, 2016)

Sweet! Can you put a heat exchanger in the flue? Would help cast the heat around your work area rather than radiate. Just a thought.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 20, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> Sweet! Can you put a heat exchanger in the flue? Would help cast the heat around your work area rather than radiate. Just a thought.



I suppose I could.   Might look into something in the future.  Or try to blow some air around or something. 

For now, this the radiates more than the average wood stove.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 20, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet! Can you put a heat exchanger in the flue? Would help cast the heat around your work area rather than radiate. Just a thought.
> ...


 Yeah, I was just thinking as an improvement but, I'm not there. A sweatshirt in the shop isn't bad. It probably heats better than I imagined. If you're happy, that's all that matters. :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 20, 2016)

There's also a bonus giant heat jacket attached to it. Lol.   More radiating surface.


----------



## magpens (Jan 20, 2016)

Do you burn your mistakes ?


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 20, 2016)

I suspect you destroy quite a few pen blanks / hour to keep that thing fed !


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 20, 2016)

1080Wayne said:


> I suspect you destroy quite a few pen blanks / hour to keep that thing fed !



Some have been sacrificed yes.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 20, 2016)

magpens said:


> Do you burn your mistakes ?



Id be really warm if I did that!  ;-)


----------



## low_48 (Jan 21, 2016)

Did you check with your insurance agent about putting a wood burner in your woodworking shop? Some companies will not insure that arrangement with dust and other combustibles around.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 21, 2016)

I am glad to know you now have a source for warmth in your otherwise cold shop. I struggle with the same challenge...a cold shop. I even had to close some of the windows in mine this week.   Really!! 

I hope you have a good, cheap source of burn fuel. I expect that can get expensive after a while. :frown: Neither my house nor my shop have a heater. I even have added another sheet to the bed...sleeping under just one sheet was just one cutting it!

Happy, warm, turning!!:biggrin:


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice addition Dan, I have had a heater for years, just wish I had air conditioning in the summer lol. If you can swing the cost putting a ceiling in even uninsulated will make a world of difference.

Mike


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm sure things will continue to evolve.   I'm kind of trying to think about whether I could insulate the roof joists.  I have nice windows up in the gables.


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 21, 2016)

Did you have to enlist Arnold to pick that thing up!! It looks very heavy


----------



## John Smith (Jan 21, 2016)

Heater looks great. I remember the coal furnace in my parents house.

If yiu decide to insulate rafters, be sure to leave air pocket between insulation and roof boards. Need to have air flow . They make a syrofiam product to create the gap.


----------



## campzeke (Jan 21, 2016)

Set a small slow speed fan on the floor blowing toward the beast. You might be surprised at how much warmer it will feel.


----------



## KCW (Jan 21, 2016)

low_48 said:


> Did you check with your insurance agent about putting a wood burner in your woodworking shop? Some companies will not insure that arrangement with dust and other combustibles around.



I just wanted to reiterate this point Dan.  My mom was an insurance agent for many years, and when I made a comment about putting a wood stove in my shop, she said not to do it, because my insurance wouldn't cover me if I did.  I would specifically check with your provider to make sure you are covered.


----------



## terry q (Jan 21, 2016)

Dan years ago I worked in a building just like yours.  I heated with a barrel stove and had one of these in the exhaust stack. Magic Heat 6" Heat Reclaimer | WoodlandDirect.com: Blowers, Fans & Fireplace Heaters.  This bad boy produces a lot of heat.  It was worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 21, 2016)

EBorraga said:


> Did you have to enlist Arnold to pick that thing up!! It looks very heavy



Dude I am Arnold.  Lol.  The thing is darn heavy.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 21, 2016)

campzeke said:


> Set a small slow speed fan on the floor blowing toward the beast. You might be surprised at how much warmer it will feel.



Towards it huh?  Like from behind or in front?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 21, 2016)

That's a big, scary insurance liability!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 21, 2016)

SteveG said:


> I am glad to know you now have a source for warmth in your otherwise cold shop. I struggle with the same challenge...a cold shop. I even had to close some of the windows in mine this week.   Really!!
> 
> I hope you have a good, cheap source of burn fuel. I expect that can get expensive after a while. :frown: Neither my house nor my shop have a heater. I even have added another sheet to the bed...sleeping under just one sheet was just one cutting it!
> 
> Happy, warm, turning!!:biggrin:




Dan

Did you read Steve's post???  Is that not a kick in the teeth???? Has to add another sheet because it got cold.  Some people just know how to throw you an anchor when you are looking for a lifeline.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 21, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Dan  Did you read Steve's post???  Is that not a kick in the teeth???? Has to add another sheet because it got cold.  Some people just know how to throw you an anchor when you are looking for a lifeline.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



I know it's hard enough for him to have to live in Hawaii so I thought I'd let it go.  He's suffered enough after all.


----------



## studioseven (Jan 21, 2016)

Where is the extension cord?  Just kidding.  Last summer, I converted our furnace from oil to gas.  We had a wood stove in our living room.  Replaced that with a gas stove also.  Tired of dealing with the wood.  We were burning 10 face cords a season.  It was getting harder and harder to find good wood at a reasonable price.  Not to mention the hassle of stacking the wood and filling the box inside everyday.  So far I'm very happy with the gas.  Sure regret getting rid of the old stove though.  It was in great shape.

Seven


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 21, 2016)

Campzeke got there first but I'll +1 his comment. Air movement is going to get you more comfy in the winter as well as the summer. All that nice, warm air is rising to your ceiling where it'll melt the snow on the roof. Even pointing a fan up to agitate that air will do good.

By the way, I love your "beast". A very handsome fellow. I got a freebie forced air furnace when I was setting up my place and in these cold days there isn't a prettier piece of machinery in the shop!

Oh, and get a CO detector.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 21, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > Did you have to enlist Arnold to pick that thing up!! It looks very heavy
> ...



......Arnold...The Beast Whisperer.....!


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jan 21, 2016)

Dan my shop is 2x4 wood frame, 20x32.  It has no ceiling, didn't want one, so i insulated the rafters as well as the walls.  My only heat is two 1500watt milk house style electric heaters. One is on a t-stat set at 60.  Outside temps are running in teens and single digits.  Inside temp holds at in upper 50s until I turn on the lights and start using my machines.  Within an hour or two the 60 degree heater will start cycling to maintain 60.  Said all that to say "yes", insulating the joists will help a bunch.  Just be sure to vent between the insulation and the roof sub sheeting.


----------



## 2 Saw (Jan 21, 2016)

Dan I heat my shop 16'x24' with a wood stove also but I did  insulate  it. As far as the fan goes my family bought me an air cleaner for Christmas 2 years ago that I hung over head and now use it to move the warm air around the shop and to filter the air. It has made a large difference in the heat and the air quality.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 21, 2016)

2 Saw said:


> Dan I heat my shop 16'x24' with a wood stove also but I did  insulate  it. As far as the fan goes my family bought me an air cleaner for Christmas 2 years ago that I hung over head and now use it to move the warm air around the shop and to filter the air. It has made a large difference in the heat and the air quality.



How close is the air cleaner to the wood stove?


----------



## campzeke (Jan 21, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> campzeke said:
> 
> 
> > Set a small slow speed fan on the floor blowing toward the beast. You might be surprised at how much warmer it will feel.
> ...



Behind it. Use a slow speed just to move air around the stove and into the shop. Think of it like the fan in your home heater. It just moves the warm air to where you want it.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jan 22, 2016)

*My Joist Insulation and Ducts*

Got a PM asking about my joist insulation and ducts.  Couldn't find an attachment function in messaging so I will just post a pic of it here so everyone could see it.  Should be self explanatory.  The duct runs the full length of the joist from eave vent to ridge vent.  I designed the vent from corrugated cardboard and had a local cardboard packaging company cut it to size and crease it at the folding locations. I used about hundred in 4ft lengths.


----------



## triw51 (Jan 22, 2016)

that is a beast but it works


----------



## 2 Saw (Jan 22, 2016)

I put it about 6' from the stove and it sucks in some of the hear and moves it all around the shop.


----------

